# Danbury, CT (Craigslist) FREE 3yr old sable (M/F?)



## Kaitadog (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm in CT, so let me know what I can do to help. 


FREE German Shepherd

*FREE German Shepherd (Danbury)*

Date: 2010-07-20, 1:35PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]



Free 3 yr old german shepherd 
sable color 
very active and playful 
great with kids 
must find home ASAP due to downsizing in a small apartment 



Location: Danbury
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Awww, just the cutest, goofiest face! I hope he/she finds a good home.


----------

